# Anyone know what gun this goes to?



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Found this at a range a couple weeks ago. 22LR


----------



## rob1475 (Sep 5, 2012)

arm light ar7 the one that has the floating stock - take down 22lr 

http://www.brownells.com/magazines/rifle-magazines/magazines/ar-7-8-round-magazine-prod27419.aspx


----------

